# Wild Fire near Markleeville



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

I am sure it will be all resolved by Death Ride time, but if it starts taking out buildings/the town, there may be impacts.

UPDATE: Markleeville fire grows, smoke impacts Nevada


----------



## TheManShow (Jun 9, 2015)

Do not panic as I lived just to the South of Lake Tahoe for many years. CDF as they were know back then (California Dvivision of Forestry) think they are noe Cal -Firehas the resources to deal with this fire very fast. Plus the USFS (U.S.Forest Service) will pitch into put it out.

Good thing is Markleeville Area is not full of homes, so thehy can adhesively fight fire with fire. Plus there are many high mountain lakes for water droping helocpoter to get water out of.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

The fire may interfere with the Alta Alpina 200 which is this saturday. I'm riding that and the Death Ride.

This page has fire info updated daily: InciWeb the Incident Information System: Washington


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Not looking good for this weekend, it's 16000 acres and only 5% contained.

Hopefully they get it out and the roads open for the Death Ride!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

They canceled the Alta Alpina. Fire is up to 17500 acres today.


----------

